# Pelasgians, Etruscans & Albanian language (Part II)



## BusyBaci (Feb 4, 2022)

​The Enigma of Pelasgians and Etruscans​_(From Lidhja Pellasge) _here

Pelasgians, ancient people, the ancestors of all the Indo-European people, these people were known to illuminate and give the culture to Europe, about them it is known little, or better to say nearly nothing.
The alphabet of these mysterious people is called Pelasgic from the civilization that created it.

DIODORUS SICULUS informs to us that the Pre-Homeric poets expressed themselves just with that alphabet, and from the same source, we learn that, at least 10 centuries BC. That same writing was used. Moreover Diodorus reports that they were the first to bring their alphabet in Italy, as well as to the rest of Europe, practicing opportune adaptations and improvements.
Also Pliny the Elder confirms the information of Diodorus.
Virgil (Aeneid, VIII, V. 62-63), writes:
_“It is said that the first dwellers of our Italy were the Pelasgians”._

From the ancient authors we have learned that before the arrival of the Greeks, those territories were known as Pelasgia, the several sources inform to us moreover, than the Greeks learned from the Pelasgians not only the art of the working of the metals, of the construction of walls, but they learned, improving it, their way of writing and made their divinity their own.
Several populations, species the pelasgic one have given to the country their name
Pausanias _(Arcadia, VIII, 1,4,6)_ says:

“_The Arcadians tell that Pelasgus was the first born in Arcadia. Since Pelasgus became king, the country was called Pelasgia in his honour”._​

Pindar _(Carminia, Fragmenta Selecta, I, 240)_ says:

“_Bringing a beautifull gift, the earth made the first human being, the “Divine pelasgus”, be born in arcadia, long before making the moon”_�​

Pindar’s narration could appear as poetically, or even mythically inspired, though long later scientists hypotetise that the moon is formed by fragments separated from our globe.
Homer mentions the Pelasgians between allied with the Troy-ians, _(Iliad, II, 840-843)_ and narrates that Achille prayed the “PELASGIAN ZEUS OF DODONA” _(The Iliad, XVI, 223)_. Homer also mentions them also like PEOPLE of Crete, _(Odyssey, XIX, 177)_.
Ephorus the historian reports of a book of Hesiod that attests the tradition of people of the Pelasgians in Arcadia and develops the theory that was people of warriors from a native land that annexed and had colonized all the regions of Greece in which the ancient authors talk about, from Dodona to Clay to the fine Triade in Italy, where their very recognizable takeovers are anchor in the time of the Elleni and are in tightened relation with the Tyrrhenians (Etruscans).

The characteristic structure of the masonry of the citadel of Athene is made of constructions in squared blocks and without the use of mortar wouldn’t have had the name of Pelasgian masonry, exactly as sometimes they are said giant walls (cycloptic in Italian language), that were constructed from the Pelasgians, those who taught to the Greeks the methods of the constructions, the way to write and their culture.

We could continue infinitely with citations of the Pelasgians, in order to always conclude in almost every case and that the civilizations in general terms begin with the Pelasgians, but the main question that rises to this point is: Who were they?
Nermin Vlora Falaski, in her book _“Linguistic and genetic heredities” _(written also in English language), has deciphered Pelasgic and Etruscan inscriptions with today’s Albanian language. This would try that the Albanians (descendants of the Illyrians) are the modern descendants of the Pelasgians, one of the most ancient civilizations that spread Mediterranean/Europe. Here we will propose some translations of Falaski:

“_Therefore, in Italy it exists the locality of the TOSCHI (the Tuscany), therefore note “Toskëria” in southern Albania.”_​

*Note:* Many authors support that the Tosk word_ (also an Albanian dialect)_, or Tok, is the (DHE=earth) synonym, modern Albanian language use indifferently the word “DHE” and “TOK” in order to say “earth”.


In Tuscany an ancient city is founded from the Pelasgians, that is Cortona,_ (*Note:* called in Albanian COR=harvest, TONA=ours, that is our harvest)_. From the immense and fertile plain of the Val di Chiana it is approached a fast hill, and on the top of that, a beautiful castle is found, transformed in archaeological museum. In a large epigraphic patrimony, there is also one particularly beautiful and interesting registration, on a sarcophagus bearing a inscription.

_*(image missing)*_

Nermin Vlora Falaski simply translated this Pelasgian inscription with the Albanian language:

_“The ship is for us pride, courage and liberty”_​

“_Ire, ira”,_ in albanian has the positive meaning of “pride”, while in English, as well as in Latin, Italian and in old French stands for “anger”. We can deduce that ira is a reason of pride in war, becoming negative in peace. However, in Albanian language this word is rather obsolete. In Sanskrit, Latin, Spanish, the word _“ir, ire, means”_ “to go”, But with the slight change from ir to iras, in Sanskrit means “hostile behavior”. The several sources inform to us that the Greeks learned from the Pelasgians not only the art of the working of the metals, of the construction of wall, but they learned, perfecting it, their way to write and made their divinities their own, like as an example D_E-MITRA (Dhe=earth Mitra=womb),_ meaning _(Goddess Mother Earth)_, or _AFER-DITA (the morning star)_, (Afer=near, Dita=day), meaning close to daylight or dawn because that star is shiniest before sunrise, later also called Venus from the Romans.


The Pelasgians were called also The Sea People, since they were skillful and free navigators, they called ILLYRIA (Illyria for the Romans) their homeland, a land spanning from the Mediterranean to the Danube. Curiously enough the words “Illy” and “Ylli” are used interchangeable for the word Star from the Albanian elders as such Illyria or Illy-ri _(Illy=star, ri=new) _meaning the _new star_.

Another explanation it is that Illyria means _the land of the free people_ which bases in the word _(Liri=freedom)_.
The Root of the word "Lir" can be traced in the following languages: Pelasgo-illyrian (Liri), Etruscan (Liri), Albanian (Liri), Italian (libertà), French (Liberte), Latin (libertas), English (liberty), Spanish (libertad), Rumanian (libertade), Portuguese (liberdade).
In Italy, and precisely in Lazio, it exists the Liri mount, the Liri river, and Liri Fountain. This name has been conserved during the centuries in several the Mediterranean European countries, probably through the irradiation of the several illiric tribes, like the Etruscan, the Messapi, the Dauni, the Veneti, the Piceni, etj, Everyone of these names has meaning in the Albanian language: _ETRURIA (E=of, TRURIA= Brain, country of intelligent people)_, _MESSAPI (MES=center, HAPI=open, country of open people)_, DAUNI (dauni, separated), to _VENETI (name deriving from the goddess VEND, native land, place for excellence_), _PICENI (PI=to drink, KENI=you had, meaning to drink you have or place with abundant water)_.

The “Pelasgian” name can be referred to the Albanian word _PELLG (deep sea)_, like in Italian pelago.

In going to the search of new inscriptions, from the Aegean to the Atlantic and accidentally in Egypt and beyond, in the attempt to not only discover their content, but also in order to verify the monogenesis of the languages that comes supported from eminent students, in the Archaeological Museum of Atene it has been met a stele that is quite ancient and that contains a written up bustrofhedic registration with the Pelasgian alphabet and expressing a heartbreak mourning. This stele has been discovered in the island of Lemnos and, in general terms, it comes considered much difficult and little every convincing attempt to comprise the content of that writing. And it is for that reason very little attempts have been made to seriously engage and melt that enigma. We begin showing this Stele of Lemnos, attributed to 6th century BCE (but from some characterized scholar is even older).

View attachment 19491View attachment 19492​
“ZI A ZI MARAZ MAF ZI ARKH FEIS A FIS E FIS TH H ZER O NAI TH SI FAI AKER TAF AR ZI TH FAMA PA ZI AP ZER O NAI MORI NA IP HOPAIE ZI MATH H TH SI FAI A FIS ZI ARKH FIS MARAKHN A FIS A O NAI RON HARAN O SI FAI EPI E ZI O AR AI TIKH HOKE LOT AI FSI HOKI AS I APE ZERO ZAI H E FIS TH H T H FER O NA”

But, observing with attention the inscription starting with the first words, we can see that it is written in the Pelasgo-Illyrian language, like in the rest of the Mediterranean territories, and it is therefore obvious that we can decipher it only through the Albanian language.

This entire bustrophedic registration, where the letters TH and H can be read continuously, in order to represent sighs and sobs, as we would today make AH and OH contains tormenting complains of a funeral, obviously for the dead person that had been also a great hero. The translation by using Albanian language is as follows:

_MOURNING, we are in full mourning,
anguish, ill luck all over,
women covered with black veils.
Grief you have given to the kinship, oh kinsman!
He belongs to our stock, Ah! , Oh!
He was torn away from us, what misfortune.
But in order which guilt, this disaster?
Gelid is his golden throne, Ah!
Of his fame we were proud, Oh!
Grief, grief in the whole world,
tearing him away, we are beheaded!
This grief struck us suddenly, ah!
Alas, who knows for what fault? Oh!

Our kinsman he was,
Why ever did he struck us with such grief?
In Grief and despair, ah!
tears choke us, Oh!
He, who kept up our stock,
for what fault, now does he extinguish it?
Ah! Oh!

Oh! precious he was,
knife wounds, oh misfortune,
he suffered so much!
In Silence, never uttering an insult!
Ah! Oh!
You, kinsman, you have beheaded us, Oh!
You, great affliction you have given us, Ah! Oh!_​
We must be always aware that the linguistic wealth of the people is the only incontestable document of the archives, especially when other tests lack, but its above all, the main proof of the human creativity.
Several scholars uphold the thesis of the mono genesis of the languages, particularly during these last 2 centuries, when the progress of the communications has given to the persons the possibility to move with facility and of having contacts also with populations in remote zones much faster.


Alfredo Trombetti, Elia Lattes and Francisco have been cited as Italians which are valid supporters of this thesis, beyond that to the Illyric origin of the Italian populations. Beyond to cited authors, there are other scholars, German, Austrians, French and English who assert the Illyric origin of the Italian populations. A particular merit goes to prof the Zacharie Mayani, teacher to the Sorbona, which in years 1970 has published 3 large volumes, in order to support that the Etruscan language it can be understand only through the Albanian language. In order to verify the truth of its discovery, he studied the Albanian, before to Paris, then in Albania, in order to improve it. The three volumes published by Mayani are entitled: “_Les Etrusques Commencent a Parler”,_ “_Les Etrusques Parlent”, “La fin du Mystere Etrousque”._

In any case, he who for first has launched and diffused the idea of the mono genesis of the languages was Sir William Jones (1746-1794), famous orientalist that at the end of his intense life knew 28 languages. However, in our days, the valid supporter of this thesis is prof. the Colin Renfrew of the university of Cambridge, who in his work Archaeology and Linguistics published in 1989, writes:

“_The main reason of the publication of this job is in order to put in evidence that the archeologists of these last years, in order to recompose the past have not taken in the due consideration the witness of_ _linguistics in our globe, there is always a horizon, beyond which it is not possible to see. Therefore, as far as the antiquity, our Divine horizon are the Pelasgians. Being they the first inventors of the phonetic writing, we cannot deny that the true culture begins with the Pelasgi, as also we have learned from several authors of the antiquity”._​

Herodotus has explained to us that, before the arrival of the Greeks, that territory was called PELASGIA. He also told to us that the Greeks learned from the Pelasgians the art of the working of the metals, the construction of walls, the writing that refined and that until the discovery of the Latin, was the only divulgative writing. Still today, in the several museums of Albania there are epigraphs written up with the Greek alphabet, whose content it is comprised however not with the Greek language, but with Albanian, with the exceptions of a few neologism. We shall have the opportunity to examine some of these inscriptions.
We were dealing with registrations that contain words _YJ (stars)_ like already seen, also with those with _ARNO (Creator)_ and _REZE (beams)_.

Since we speak about the monogenesis of the languages, we return to this river of the Adriatic and read in the archaeological museum of Sienna this registration that is found on a wonderful sarcophagus, where moreover all the three words with that we wanted to deal are found _(YJ, REZE and ARNO)_.
From the relief shown in front of the sarcophagus with personages in a state of meditation and with the Goddess Vend in the middle it is easy to deduce a cosmological meaning of the inscription:


View attachment 19494

View attachment 19493
_Etruscan Sarchphagus in Sienna Italy_​

As we know, the Etruscans called themselves "Resa" in Albanian language translated as (rays/beams). Let us now recompose this inscription in its dynamic modern form:

"Arno, (Creator), as you for us are in the stars, you deserve to be commemorated by all the Etruscans _(Resa)."_


The word ARNO, meaning (_to patch)_ today we find it only in the Albanian language with declassed meaning of restorer, but to restore something damaged, also means to recreate it, therefore the interpretation of the word ARNO in this and other inscriptions of the Etruria task is valid.
Moreover, there is the very famous river Arno who bathes, between others, the flourishing city of Florence in Italy and we know that the civilizations are always born close to important rivers.
_YJ (stars)_ neither this word has been found in other languages, except in the Albanian, also being a much common one in epigrammatic inscriptions/documents of the antiquity, from the Aegean sea to the Atlantic ocean.

_(YJ, YJNOR, HYJNERON)_ are coming from terms from the Pelasgo-Illirico-Etruscan. In fact, they are found in abundance in their inscriptions, but today they are used only in the Albanian language. From this we can deduce that the several shapes of YJ could be of proto-Indo-European origin. And we can come to this conclusion by taking in consideration all the other Indo-European languages that do not call _YJE_ the stars, but Sanskrit _(Astra)_, Italian _(astro, stella)_, Spanish _(Estrella)_, Portuguese_ (Estrela)_, English _(Stars)_, Greek _(Aster) _Persian _(Setareh)_, German _(Stern)_.

In the Iberian Peninsula inscriptions much similar to those of the Illiria are found and of the Etruria, recorded with the Pelasgic alphabet and are always interpreted through the Albanian language.


Ariel David for _Haaretz_, has made a sweeping genetic survey that has confirmed the Etruscan origins, suggesting they were local and proving Herodotus wrong. The new DNA analysis, which was centered on 82 individuals who lived between 800 B.C.E. and 1000 C.E., shows that these ancient people shared many of the same genes as their Roman neighbors. Researchers collected genetic samples from skeletons found across the former region of Etruria, which spanned Tuscany in northern Italy and the central part of the peninsula, as well as the island of Corsica.

_It is unfortunate that many images from articles which refer to Etruscan and Pelsgian inscription over artifacts or sarcophagus no longer work. Those websites appear to be dead and links to images from them no longer work, which makes things harder in order to compare those writings with translations from Pelasgian scholars and authors. _

This whole explanation is open to debate and I plan in providing additional information and translation of old texts by using the Albanian language.


----------



## Megalonymous (Feb 4, 2022)

a pelagos is the body of water created by a flooding river so pelasgians would be survivors of the flood of "paradise"... aka the children of eden in thalassar in the bible. which river flooded seems obvious.



source

peace


----------



## Safranek (Feb 5, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> This whole explanation is open to debate and I plan in providing additional information and translation of old texts by using the Albanian language.


Its nice to see linguistic research from many 'unacknowledged' sources so we can peer into the vocabularies of other nations. Mainstream linguists have been famous for shutting out research that doesn't conform to currently accepted beliefs.



BusyBaci said:


> And we can come to this conclusion by taking in consideration all the other Indo-European languages that do not call _YJE_ the stars, but Sanskrit _(Astra)_, Italian _(astro, stella)_, Spanish _(Estrella)_, Portuguese_ (Estrela)_, English _(Stars)_, Greek _(Aster) _Persian _(Setareh)_, German _(Stern)_


Although Magyar is not considered an IE language (many modern linguists are now realizing that the classifications are plain wrong), I just want to add a correlation to that word in the Magyar language - éj means night - est - also means night/evening.



> In any case, he who for first has launched and diffused the idea of the mono genesis of the languages
> was Sir William Jones (1746-1794), famous orientalist that at the end of his intense life knew 28
> languages. However, in our days, the valid supporter of this thesis is prof. the Colin Renfrew of the
> university of Cambridge, who in his work Archaeology and Linguistics published in 1989, writes:
> ...


I am also a proponent of the mono genesis of languages based on much of my language research through the years. When looking at his William Jones' WikiPage I found the following most interesting.



> Jones is known today for making and propagating the observation about relationships between the *Indo-European languages*. In his _Third Anniversary Discourse _ to the Asiatic Society (1786) he suggested that Sanskrit, Greek and Latin languages had a common root, and that indeed they may all be further related, in turn, to Gothic and the Celtic languages, as well as to Persian.[10] Although his name is closely associated with this observation, he was not the first to make it. In the 16th century, European visitors to India became aware of similarities between Indian and European languages[11] and as early as 1653,* Marcus Zuerius van Boxhorn had published a proposal for a proto-language ("Scythian") for Germanic, Romance, Greek, Baltic, Slavic, Celtic and Iranian.[12]* Finally, in a memoir sent to the French Academy of Sciences in 1767 Gaston-Laurent Coeurdoux, a French Jesuit who spent all his life in India, had *specifically demonstrated the existing analogy between Sanskrit and European languages.*[13][14] In 1786 *Jones postulated a proto-language uniting Sanskrit, Iranian, Greek, Latin, Germanic and Celtic*, but in many ways his work was less accurate than his predecessors', as he *erroneously included Egyptian, Japanese and Chinese in the Indo-European languages, while omitting Hindustani[12] and Slavic.[15] *Jones also erroneously suggested that Sanskrit ‘was introduced [to north India] by  conquerors from other kingdoms in some very remote age’ displacing ‘the pure Hindi’ of north India.[16]


I wonder why he excluded Hindustani and Slavic.

Then I looked into this guy's page - Marcus Zuerius van Boxhorn


> Indo-Scythian theory​Boxhorn wrote numerous works, especially about the history of his homeland.
> 
> Marcus Zuërius van Boxhorn was one of the most important historical linguists. His _Indo-Scythian_ theory laid the foundation for today's understanding of the Indo-European language family. In the 17th century he first investigated a possible  genetic relationship mainly in European languages. In his opinion, languages such as Greek, Latin,  Welsh, German,  Russian, Celtic,  Turkish,  Latvian,  Lithuanian and later also Persian had a common original language. Van Boxhorn first described his Indo-Scythian theory in 1637 in a letter to his friend Claudius Salmasius, who later added Sanskrit to van Boxhorn's theory. In 1647 van Boxhorn published his theory in three parts.
> 
> At that time, many people believed that  Hebrew was the original human language. This assumption was mostly based on biblical sources. Two compatriots of van Boxhorn, Johannes Goropius Becanus[1] (1519–1572) and Adriaan van Schrieck[2] (1560–1621), however, were of the opinion that  Dutch was the original language. Van Boxhorn rejected this theory and assumed a common original language of Latin,  Greek,  Germanic,  Russian,  Welsh,  Latvian,  Lithuanian,  Turkish and  Persian, which he named _ Scythian_.[3] He did not believe that all languages are derived from a single language.


So we have two guys with similar theories, one attributing all languages to a mono genesis while another taking a similar but slightly different variation of the concept.


----------



## BusyBaci (Feb 5, 2022)

Safranek said:


> Its nice to see linguistic research from many 'unacknowledged' sources so we can peer into the vocabularies of other nations. Mainstream linguists have been famous for shutting out research that doesn't conform to currently accepted beliefs.
> 
> 
> Although Magyar is not considered an IE language (many modern linguists are now realizing that the classifications are plain wrong), I just want to add a correlation to that word in the Magyar language - éj means night - est - also means night/evening.
> ...


It's hard to really say anything regarding old languages because feelings and nationalistic sentiments rise along the way. People get hurt from these theories and retaliate in correspondence to the gravity of someone's claims.
It is refreshing to know that "Magyar" has a meaning of _evening/night._
Personally I've always thought that it means Magician or something. And many of the Poland and Hungarian tales refer to magicians living in the midst of commoners and they were looked up upon as some kind of special people.

The video game "Witcher 3" makes good use of east Europe folklore to portray a fantasy world which maybe might have been close to the truth for dwellers living in those areas in ancient times.  Anyway I've always thought of magicians as people wearing a conical hat and a stick. People like the illustrations below:










_Mickey's Mouse cap, Phrygian cap, another Phrygian cap, Santa's Jesters cap_​Those caps always don domed me, why are they so similar? What's their true purpose? Why those caps are shoved into our faces on TV? Who knows.

Anyway, regarding languages I think that there are more commonalities in between languages that I described above in my little research. For example the Basque people are known for not being friendly to the Spaniards and they live up in the Pyrenees Mountains range. Curiously enough the word _"Basque"_ in Albanian is close to _(Bashkë)_ meaning _together. _And looking at the Basque history they always were striving for independence and joining aspirations with Catalans from the Spanish crown or government (even recently as 2020).
The welsh people seem to speak a different language than English (or dialect of it) and they were in the habits of not minding what the British crown was dictating. Let's not talk about the ancient Celts or the now day Irish and Scottish. They have a notoriously known rebellion and resistance towards the British crown.

I don't know much about Germanic language and customs nor do I know about their folklore, but I suspect there is much more to it and the Nordic people might give us more answers that we're seeking.

Now all of this is just food for thought. No one really knows the truth, we're just here together to make sense of it all.
Thanks for the reply and I wish you all a happy weekend. Cheers.

​


----------



## Blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> It's hard to really say anything regarding old languages because feelings and nationalistic sentiments rise along the way. People get hurt from these theories and retaliate in correspondence to the gravity of someone's claims.
> It is refreshing to know that "Magyar" has a meaning of _evening/night._
> Personally I've always thought that it means Magician or something. And many of the Poland and Hungarian tales refer to magicians living in the midst of commoners and they were looked up upon as some kind of special people.
> 
> ...






This is supposed to be mithras, and i guess i calf. He wears the hat as well. Also i found i pic of this hat in white leather on a arctic part of local national museum. Who wore these originaly? wiki speaks about frenchies and roman slaves?


----------



## Megalonymous (Feb 5, 2022)

Blackdiamond said:


> View attachment 19515
> 
> This is supposed to be mithras, and i guess i calf. He wears the hat as well. Also i found i pic of this hat in white leather on a arctic part of local national museum. Who wore these originaly? wiki speaks about frenchies and roman slaves?


Mithra, phyrgians, dacians, the French, and various anatolians all have something in common. they all once occupied anduruna, the gauyauti, harali... the golden plain.... old time paradise. 
the romans found Mithras mythical cow pen there [as shown on Trajans column] thus starting roman Mithraism.


----------



## symbiote129 (Feb 5, 2022)

BusyBaci, have you tried looking up about the man named "Peleg" in the Bible? He is one of the sons of Eber. According to some folks outside the mainstream narrative Eber and his descendant are the only ones whose languages are the closest to the supposed original language of the world after the Babel event.


----------



## BusyBaci (Feb 6, 2022)

symbiote129 said:


> BusyBaci, have you tried looking up about the man named "Peleg" in the Bible? He is one of the sons of Eber. According to some folks outside the mainstream narrative Eber and his descendant are the only ones whose languages are the closest to the supposed original language of the world after the Babel event.


Yes I did. I've read the book of Jonathan Gray's "Forbidden Archeology" which is really a good and simple read. He mentions Peleg as being the lead reckoner of the earth plane after Noah's land on mount Ararat. Noah tasked him to chart the world and to mark lands for potential city construction and so he did. After a couple of years in he recognizance he made a circular cartography detailed map of the earth and as reward for his hard work he was granted to rule over much of Europe Turkey and North Africa with part of people.

Gray's assumption is that after Noah and his family landed on mount Ararat they stayed in that area for 150 years so they could multiply and repopulate the earth by building new cities and towns all overt the place. Meaning that the old civilizations of Egypt, Mesopotamia, Babylon, China, Peru, Pelasgian etc. were all contemporary.


----------



## Megalonymous (Feb 6, 2022)

I stumbled across this division of the earth. Shem and japheth would have met up again in the Americas.


----------



## symbiote129 (Feb 6, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> Yes I did. I've read the book of Jonathan Gray's "Forbidden Archeology" which is really a good and simple read. He mentions Peleg as being the lead reckoner of the earth plane after Noah's land on mount Ararat. Noah tasked him to chart the world and to mark lands for potential city construction and so he did. After a couple of years in he recognizance he made a circular cartography detailed map of the earth and as reward for his hard work he was granted to rule over much of Europe Turkey and North Africa with part of people.
> 
> Gray's assumption is that after Noah and his family landed on mount Ararat they stayed in that area for 150 years so they could multiply and repopulate the earth by building new cities and towns all overt the place. Meaning that the old civilizations of Egypt, Mesopotamia, Babylon, China, Peru, Pelasgian etc. were all contemporary.


About Peleg, while he might have a somewhat huge prominence in comparison to his other relatives like his brother Joktan or his cousins/uncles for being Abraham's/Isaac's/Israel's ancestor, one shouldn't easily ignore Joktan, for if you read certain passages in the Bible you would notice that Peleg and Joktan split up at a certain place with Peleg and his descendants taking west (where the place Israel would be) while Joktan and his descendants taking east.

Umm...I would like to provide you a Youtube channel as a source that could interest you but it might feel biased to a certain degree.
By what I meant by "biased", it would be that it is Bible-centric with acceptance on some Apocryphas that were gotten rid of by the mainstream Christianity and might lean on to a certain country too much. If you are interested I would like to offer you the link to the channel.


----------



## BusyBaci (Feb 6, 2022)

symbiote129 said:


> About Peleg, while he might have a somewhat huge prominence in comparison to his other relatives like his brother Joktan or his cousins/uncles for being Abraham's/Isaac's/Israel's ancestor, one shouldn't easily ignore Joktan, for if you read certain passages in the Bible you would notice that Peleg and Joktan split up at a certain place with Peleg and his descendants taking west (where the place Israel would be) while Joktan and his descendants taking east.
> 
> Umm...I would like to provide you a Youtube channel as a source that could interest you but it might feel biased to a certain degree.
> By what I meant by "biased", it would be that it is Bible-centric with acceptance on some Apocryphas that were gotten rid of by the mainstream Christianity and might lean on to a certain country too much. If you are interested I would like to offer you the link to the channel.


Yes, I'm interested send the link and I'll watch it. More information is better then no information at all.


----------



## GGuilliman (Feb 8, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> ​The Enigma of Pelasgians and Etruscans​


Hey BusyBaci,

First of all, I am a bit late with my response due to unfortunate circumstances, however I did give it a full read and find your explanations quite interesting! It seems to me mostly that Albanian has a way stronger connection to Latin and other languages than previously thought, arguably because it predates several existing European languages as you mention. This makes me wonder how many words of Hungarian or Finnish origin have "snuck in" somewhere, to conduct proper linguistic analysis at this point we would need to get a guy who can speak Basque languages, an Albanian, a Hungarian and a Finn together with someone who understands German and Latin. What a shame that such a team cannot be found at any university nowadays lol. 
         On topic, I generally believe the texts of many ancient writers such as Herodotus to either be forged or to have been written much more recently than expected. However if let's say Herodotus would describe events from the XVIth century, then I do assume that he should have written something about the catastrophe/war that took place in those times, else the text would have been tampered with. Therefore I think that even a sense of Albanian being rooted deeply in European languages does not explain entirely where these Pelasgians came from for instance: if they taught masonry(and I know Albanians to be very famous for their masonry) and were the inventors of those big stone buildings, I expect to Albanian to have a lot more power to help make sense of several inscriptions and events; hopefully we will find out what these are and hopefully you will stick around to provide your take on the matter or to contribute a translation if possible. 
         Something that does still bother me quite a bit with linguistic research into the Etruscans in particular is that there are loud claims from Tamil and Russian speakers that those languages also come in handy to translate inscriptions. However that would imply that all but one are not speaking the truth, that all of them are(which makes Etruscan literally Indo-European) or that the images are transliteration of inscribed to actual characters is somewhat rigged; meaning there is more than one letter to assign to each carving. In the last case no such theory would come close to the truth. 
         What is very interesting as well is that you pointed out that Afrodite has a clear meaning in Albanian since before I thought it only had a meaning in Greek(foam-born). As this Farnese family that legally owns pretty much all Etruscan artifacts is involved with the occult and since you say that Afro-dite means morning-star, this would imply that there is something interesting to be studied here. Also, do you think that is why Africa is named as such? Toscane and Tosk being related is also quite interesting as in general it seems that the elites have stronger ties to Albania than they want to let us know, maybe "Alba Longa" is a reference to that.

Anyways thanks for the interesting read, I sure did enjoy it and I hope that we will be able to put Albanian to good use frequently in the future! Glad to have you around!


----------



## Safranek (Feb 8, 2022)

GGuilliman said:


> Something that does still bother me quite a bit with linguistic research into the Etruscans in particular is that there are loud claims from Tamil and Russian speakers that those languages also come in handy to translate inscriptions. However that would imply that all but one are not speaking the truth, that all of them are(which makes Etruscan literally Indo-European) or that the images are transliteration of inscribed to actual characters is somewhat rigged; meaning there is more than one letter to assign to each carving. In the last case no such theory would come close to the truth.


This does not surprise me one bit anymore, as the more I research the origin and classification of languages, the more it becomes evident that a great effort had been made to conceal the truth regarding origins, and the tool used to accomplish this was a 'guided' linguistics. 

Basically, what I'm saying is that languages have been;

- tampered with
- eradicated
- categorized purposely to confuse

To mislead the intelligent researcher, the linguistic assertions must contain some logic and truth to gain confidence in the 'science'. Once the confidence has been gained, all the 'guide' has to do is take the reins and apply a direction and steer the ship into any direction, as long as its NOT the direction of the truth one tries to hide. 

Hence why linguistics trumps archeology and is even trying to trump genetics but here it will eventually fail (failing already).

Some 'modern' linguists (like Angela Marcantonio) have already recognized this problem and are publishing papers to contest the 'accepted' methodology of the so-called mainstream linguists.


----------



## BusyBaci (Feb 8, 2022)

GGuilliman said:


> Hey BusyBaci,
> 
> First of all, I am a bit late with my response due to unfortunate circumstances, however I did give it a full read and find your explanations quite interesting! It seems to me mostly that Albanian has a way stronger connection to Latin and other languages than previously thought, arguably because it predates several existing European languages as you mention. This makes me wonder how many words of Hungarian or Finnish origin have "snuck in" somewhere, to conduct proper linguistic analysis at this point we would need to get a guy who can speak Basque languages, an Albanian, a Hungarian and a Finn together with someone who understands German and Latin. What a shame that such a team cannot be found at any university nowadays lol.
> On topic, I generally believe the texts of many ancient writers such as Herodotus to either be forged or to have been written much more recently than expected. However if let's say Herodotus would describe events from the XVIth century, then I do assume that he should have written something about the catastrophe/war that took place in those times, else the text would have been tampered with. Therefore I think that even a sense of Albanian being rooted deeply in European languages does not explain entirely where these Pelasgians came from for instance: if they taught masonry(and I know Albanians to be very famous for their masonry) and were the inventors of those big stone buildings, I expect to Albanian to have a lot more power to help make sense of several inscriptions and events; hopefully we will find out what these are and hopefully you will stick around to provide your take on the matter or to contribute a translation if possible.
> ...


I'm glad that I was of help providing a different point of view from a linguistic perspective. What I really think is that the story in the Bible when god divided and confused people's language might be true. It looks to me that there are pockets of populations scattered all over the world who seem to speak kind of dialects of what once was a true global language. There are many similarities of root words (like father, mother, land, sister, brother, bread, water, sun, moon, cold, warm, etc) in between the different languages that can't be dismissed nor can be ignored by linguists.
Anyway, this is all but my own speculations. We're all search for the truth after all.


----------



## PantaOz (Sep 29, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> ​
> “ZI A ZI MARAZ MAF ZI ARKH FEIS A FIS E FIS TH H ZER O NAI TH SI FAI AKER TAF AR ZI TH FAMA PA ZI AP ZER O NAI MORI NA IP HOPAIE ZI MATH H TH SI FAI A FIS ZI ARKH FIS MARAKHN A FIS A O NAI RON HARAN O SI FAI EPI E ZI O AR AI TIKH HOKE LOT AI FSI HOKI AS I APE ZERO ZAI H E FIS TH H T H FER O NA”
> 
> But, observing with attention the inscription starting with the first words, we can see that it is written in the Pelasgo-Illyrian language, like in the rest of the Mediterranean territories, and it is therefore obvious that we can decipher it only through the Albanian language.
> ...



Great job!





Ever since its discovery in 1885, the Lemnos Stele has intrigued and perplexed archaeologists and philologists alike. On the one hand, it seems to have some connection with Asia Minor, especially Phrygia and Lydia, while, on the other hand, the language, vocabulary, style, and formula point unerringly to the Etruscans.

It fascinates me how many translations there are from the Lemnos Stele! And how many theories! This one has now the best translation closest to the original... the problem is that, instead of explaining anything, just confuses me even more! Lithuanians? Not more...



> According to most philologists, the language is a pre-Hellenic ‘non-Indo-European’ dialect resembling Etruscan in morphology and vocabulary. The relationship with Etruscan I do not dispute; but, according to my own research, the inscriptions are in the all-pervasive Indo-European language which was spoken throughout the Central and Eastern Mediterranean, and elsewhere, for a large part of the 1st and 2nd millennia BC. *This language, akin to Sanskrit, closely resembles Lithuanian.* There are historical reasons, both for the presence of this language in this area at this time, and for its continued existence as a linking living-fossil at the present day. I hope to elucidate these points in future papers.
> 
> Transcription and Translation​​
> 
> ...





> Vocabulary and Notes​


This translation of the Lemnos Stele was done by Alexander Grant (Aleksandras Pridatkas) from notes compiled during 1973–1976. This version was finally typed in January 1982.​


----------



## PantaOz (Oct 2, 2022)

The Archaeological Museum in Zagreb has about 20 mummies but one of them really stands out! Better known as the Zagreb Mummy, it was wrapped in a linen fully inscribed in Etruscan language. Namely,this is the longest Etruscan text ever found. The strangest thing is, it was wrapping of an Egyptian mummy! 




The Egyptian mummy arrived at the National Museum in Zagreb ( now the Archaeological Museum), in 1862, and was wrapped in linen and had a damaged Book of the Dead . The mummy was bought by Michael Baric in Egypt around 1847 or 1848. At first the mummy was at his place in Vienna, and then he donated it to the museum.

X-rays examination in the 1980s found that the mummy belonged to a woman between the ages of 30-40 and 152 cm tall. The mummy's body was wrapped in linen in Etruscan language during the mummification procedure. These wrapping form a separate artifact called Liber linteus Zagrebiensis or Zagreb Linen Book. 

Just adding to the mystery of the Etruscans!


----------



## Messalina (Oct 4, 2022)

The more I learn about the Illyrians (Pelasgians, Albanians, Macedonians) the more it seems to me they were an unusually gifted ethnicity/race. 

Cleopatra and Alexander the Great were both descendants of Illyria. Cleopatra's parents migrated to Egypt from Illyria. 

They both had unusual skills and intelligence. Literature focuses mainly on Cleopatra's seductive traits. She was trained in military & political strategy since childhood.

Alexander had knowledge of "domains" on Earth that Ibn Al Wardi's maps allude to. To this day nobody has found Alexander's Caspian Gates. His military accomplishments vs his age were superhuman.

I have more questions than answers but I won't stop digging. I became fascinated by Albania /Illyria for non archaeological reasons - they outrank other countries by 100 miles in a specific industry. I wondered why and then examined their ancient history... What a shock. 

Why were we never taught about Illyria?


----------



## PantaOz (Oct 4, 2022)

Messalina said:


> The more I learn about the Illyrians (Pelasgians, Albanians, Macedonians) the more it seems to me they were an unusually gifted ethnicity/race.
> 
> Cleopatra and Alexander the Great were both descendants of Illyria. Cleopatra's parents migrated to Egypt from Illyria.


I learned since 1967 about Illyria, at primary school, at high school and at the University... and I would be interested to see the source of those claims that Alexander the Great was an Illyrian as well as Cleopatra, first ... before I could comment. They both come from established dynasties and I do not think they would miss to mention that fact themselves during their life time...







> Alexander had knowledge of "domains" on Earth that Ibn Al Wardi's maps allude to. To this day nobody has found Alexander's Caspian Gates. His military accomplishments vs his age were superhuman.



I would like to understand this fully, but I am missing something! Please, explain... is this the map you are talking about? If not, feel free to show me which one is. /worldmaps-ibn-al-wardi-1456/


----------



## Messalina (Oct 5, 2022)

PantaOz said:


> I learned since 1967 about Illyria, at primary school, at high school and at the University... and I would be interested to see the source of those claims that Alexander the Great was an Illyrian as well as Cleopatra, first ... before I could comment. They both come from established dynasties and I do not think they would miss to mention that fact themselves during their life time...
> 
> View attachment 25689
> 
> ...


The only source I have is logic & geography.

Ancient Macedonia was part of Illyria. Surely they taught you that at school?

Illyria included Albania, Macedonia, Montenegro, Kosovo & a few others. I researched Illyria this year


----------



## PantaOz (Oct 5, 2022)

Messalina said:


> The only source I have is logic & geography.
> 
> Ancient Macedonia was part of Illyria. Surely they taught you that at school?
> 
> Illyria included Albania, Macedonia, Montenegro, Kosovo & a few others. I researched Illyria this year



Try to research yourself... education as we have is sadly lacking... a lot! Most of us re-trying to "unlearn" the wrong things we were taught! Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Messalina (Oct 5, 2022)

As you can see I only trust my own research vs history text books. 

I was an ace history student at school, learning all the rubbish they taught us. What a joke education has been.

it's a brave new world.




PantaOz said:


> Try to research yourself... education as we have is sadly lacking... a lot! Most of us re-trying to "unlearn" the wrong things we were taught! Good luck and have fun!


----------

